# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  VENDO MANGO KENT CALIDAD EXPORTACION/ PALTA HASS ORGANICA

## Guillermo Lazaro

VENDO MANGO KENT CALIDAD EXPORTACION CAT 1, CAT 2 Y LOCAL (INMEDIATO PARA COSECHA EN PLANTA): CANT. CALIDAD EXPORTACION: 15 TM CANT. MERCADO LOCAL: 15 TM  VENDO PALTA HASS ORGANICA(PARA FINES DE ABRIL 2018): k1 : 2.5 TM TRATO DIRECTO K2 : 3 TM TRATO DIRECTO k1 : 30 TM POR TRATAR Y NEGOCIAR CON COOP k2 : 30 TM POR TRATAR Y NEGOCIAR CON COOP  LUGAR: TRUJILLO, LAREDO CONDICION: PRECIO APAÑADO EN CAMPO. CONTACTO: GUILLERMO LAZARO CELULAR/WHATSAPP: 998700195 CORREO: guillermobecerro@yahoo.comTemas similares: VENDO MANGO KENT CALIDAD DE EXPORTACION / PALTA HASS ORGANICA VENDO MANGO KENT DE EXPORTACION / PALTA HASS ORGANICA Interesado en Palta HAss, Mango Kent, esparrago verde y blanco VENDO PALTA HASS CALIDAD EXPORTACION MANGO KENT, CALIDAD EXPORTACION Y PARA PROCESO

----------

